
This Machine Was Built to Give You Nightmares - sardonicbryan
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/this-machine-was-built-to-give-you-nightmares/
======
sardonicbryan
Are you kidding me? This was literally the plot of an episode of Black Mirror
this season.

